# Lindsey Robertson



## GoinFullDraw06 (Mar 11, 2006)

Has any one heared of Linsdey Robertson?


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

Ya i met her at indoor nationals in louisville a few years ago...a great shot!! why do you ask?


----------



## mbklmann (Jun 12, 2005)

Theres another Lindesy Robertson thats a guy who is a pro skater. Hes on the Zero team. Hes hella good


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Lindsey is sooo nice. I met her last year when she started shooting ASA 3D. She is a great shooter and did equally good at Indoor Nationals this year.


----------

